

"eBay blacklisting has forced us on to dole" - stfu
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/yourbusiness/9650610/eBay-blacklisting-has-forced-us-on-to-dole.html

======
paulhauggis
Amazon and Ebay both do this. They will blacklist your account and you have
little to no recourse.

